# Spoons from Scratch



## mitchman (May 30, 2003)

I am interested in making some trolling/flutter spoons from scratch. Any idea what gauge and type of sheet metals I should use? I was thinking brass. Also, I checked out McMaster Carr for sheet metal, but its a little pricey....I dont want to be making $100 spoons for myself. Any idea where I can get my hands on some cheaper stuff to mess with?

thanks.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

*Spoons*

I wrote tutorial on how to make spoons from table spoons I purchased at the flea market.
http://www.tackleunderground.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5210


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

You can also use some tin snips cut sheet metal in the shape that you want. Then take a board sand out a concave or convex spot and hammer the metal in to shape.


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

You can go down to the local flea market and get some stainless steel table knifes. Cut off the blades and hammer and saw and file into shape. Drill a couple of holes and polish the spoon. Now get some split rings and hooks and install. 

Lots cheaper than buying some marine grade sheet stock if you are looking to make some three to four inch spoons.


I bet you could take a knife and drill a hole in each end and put a treble hook on one end and a bluefish would hit it in a heart beat.


----------



## mitchman (May 30, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. I actually googled jigmaker's link earlier, very informative! I am planning on cutting out & forming sheet metal though, I just need to get my hands on some cheap sheet metal for my prototypes. Any ideas?


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I always like to start at the local recycler. The metal is usually cheep.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

eklutna said:


> You can go down to the local flea market and get some stainless steel table knifes. Cut off the blades and hammer and saw and file into shape. Drill a couple of holes and polish the spoon. Now get some split rings and hooks and install.
> 
> Lots cheaper than buying some marine grade sheet stock if you are looking to make some three to four inch spoons.
> 
> ...



Another good and cheap way to make stingsilver type lures is to use the chrome water line you see on toilets. Cut to the length, pinch one end closed, fill with lead, flatten other end, drill holes and attach split rings. They cast like a bullet and Spanish can’t resist them. Also, they can be bent to give them a little action if wanted. I saw these back in the 60’s being used to vertical jig big trout in the bay.


----------

